

Machine learning-based NBA predictions, method and visual - efavdb
http://efavdb.com/nba-dash/

======
efavdb
We are using a collaborative filtering algorithm, as outlined here:

[http://efavdb.com/nba-learner-2013-14-warmup/](http://efavdb.com/nba-
learner-2013-14-warmup/)

Any comments on how we might improve the visual would be appreciated.

